# High Power Rifles...



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm getting so sick and tired of reading that line... 

I'm sorry, but a .22LR can launch a chunk of lead a mile away... I call that high power... 

OK.. sorry.. .Just a rant I needed to get off my chest...


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

What is cute is that what people who are clueless about firearms call a "High-Powered Rifle"..........Many other people call a "Mouse'Gun"........(When my job was finding and finishing wounded Grizzly Bears in the thick stuff, my .458 Winchester Magnum felt like a mouse'Gun).


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

true dat...

The media is really starting to boil my blood any more....


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

When they get going about the number of firearms or the amount of ammo......I find myself wondering why is that even a subject. There is no restriction on the amount of either, but they make it sound like your a sick'o if you own more than one or two firearms and a half a box of ammo. And instead of calling what it really is....."A Self-loading firearm" they call it an "Automatic gun".

Maybe I have been doing it wrong. Maybe I should just set my "Self-loader rifle" outside the cabin door..........and it will of it's volition "Automatically" harvest my annual moose. Maybe if it is "Automatic" it does not need me. I wonder if I could train it to also butcher and pack the moose out of the wilderness........"Automatically".




simi-steading said:


> The media is really starting to boil my blood any more....


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

especially when they are usually talking about a medium power rifle cartridge 

but yeah it is anoying


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I wonder what they would think if someone walked in and let off one round of a 7mm Rem Mag, or a 300 mag and blew out everyone's ear drums before anyone is hit... 

More powder in one round of those than in a hand full of .223's

They think they've seen blood and gore after someone got hit with a 7.62x39..... They couldn't fathom what would be left of a leg with a 470...


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

If you want to see a 300 win mag and 458 win mag both in AR platforms, take a look at NEMO arms from Montana, recoil is very manageable.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I've been reading about semiautomatic machine guns and multi-automatic guns recently. I'd love to get my hands on those. You know they have to be super rare maybe even none of a kind.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Well.. I guess in a way, we could call all guns machine guns since they are nothing more than machined metal...


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

simi-steading said:


> Well.. I guess in a way, we could call all guns machine guns since they are nothing more than machined metal...


Run that by the MSM. Instant panic.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

simi-steading said:


> Well.. I guess in a way, we could call all guns machine guns since they are nothing more than machined metal...


what if they are forged , MIM , cast , stamped , and injection molded poly 

give me some time , enough money and the right resources I could make one with no machined parts 

sure it's a lot easier to machine things and get nice tolerances but it could be done


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

All good points... 

Today I was down at the neighbors, and I see a 9 point buck on the hillside by his house. He had just gotten back out of the field from hunting earlier.. 

Anyway, I was beside my wheeler, and I didn't want to move because it would have scared off the deer, so I laid down on the ground beside it, and I was about 20 feet in front of him shooting over the top of me.. .

When he let go with that 270, the concussion was pretty amazing.. .I've never been directly in front of, and in the line of fire of a gun like that.. 

No worries.. I was totally safe. He was on his porch, and was shooting about 5 feet above me, and I told him to do it, that I would't lift up... We knew that if I tried to get behind him on the porch, or even off to the side, it would have scared the buck off.

Now that was feeling some high power... 

The deer weighed out at 163lbs... For this area, that's a really nice deer.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> If you want to see a 300 win mag and 458 win mag both in AR platforms, take a look at NEMO arms from Montana, recoil is very manageable.


I started building AR-10 in .300 Win Short Mag a long time ago.
They don't sell very well, but I like mine.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

News Media, fancy pants city slickers blond bimbos that don't know squat and to dumb to take the time to do a tiny bit of research. Doesn't matter if it is guns that killed some people or a bunch of yellow jackets. All guns are assault weapons if they are not a bolt action to them. and every one who gets stung repeatedly got stung by killer bees even if it was yellow jackets.

Look how quick they are to give the PUKES instant fame by broadcasting their name. Want to be famous for a few days shoot up a bunch of people. Then we if they don't kill them selves we put them behind bars with 3 squares a day, TV, books visitation and a whole list of crap.
Get caught, tried and carted off to a gas chamber NO APPEALS or any other DA-- thing.

 Al


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

alleyyooper said:


> All guns are assault weapons if they are not a bolt action to them.


I can't agree, If you've used a gun to assault someone, that makes it an assault weapon.. even if it's a home made zip gun.. 

:gaptooth:


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

If you use a "BUTTER" Knife, it is an assault weapon. In the final of the series "DEXTER" he killed the last person with an "ASSAULT" pencil to the main artery in his neck.

If you suffocate someone with a pillow......it becomes an "ASSAULT" Pillow. Even a "PENIS" can be Sexual Assault.



simi-steading said:


> I can't agree, If you've used a gun to assault someone, that makes it an assault weapon.. even if it's a home made zip gun..
> 
> :gaptooth:


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

Words are symbels that we attach meaning to. The problem is that not all people use the same meaning. In the late 1860s and 1870s people were calling lever action rifles machine guns. What the media is calling an assault rifle is actually just a semi auto rifle to the rest of us. All I can say is don't blow a gasket over what they are saying just try to educate the general population about their incorrect use of words.
Steve


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

simi-steading said:


> I'm getting so sick and tired of reading that line...
> 
> I'm sorry, but a .22LR can launch a chunk of lead a mile away... I call that high power...
> 
> OK.. sorry.. .Just a rant I needed to get off my chest...


 A scoped model 60 with a tube of .22lr hollow points is adequate lethal force from about 70 yards. Ask the doper who tried home invading an old lady's house about a couple miles from me 15 years or so ago and the 80 year old man across the road from her who intervened on her behalf from his porch as the deputies were still 10 minutes out.

No you can't ask them because the doper died that night at the old lady's door and the old man with his squirrel gun passed away in his sleep in his own bed a few years later.

Every time I target shoot with my scoped model 60 and clean it I remember that old geezer remarking how after we got flooded with dopers in our area he would keep his squirrel gun loaded with hollow points instead of ball because he didn't squirrel or rabbit hunt much anymore but the hollow points worked better on squirrely people even if they got a 9 mm at distances in scope sight but further than a rock throw.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

The one argument I can't stand is when someone who acquired a firearm illegally is involved in an incident, the call still goes out for more gun control. So, let me get this straight, they stole/bought from someone who stole/"found" that gun without going through the proper channels this time but if we put in more laws that will help? Not to mention the fact that they set out to do something illegal in the first place so their ability to follow laws is questionable at best...Shrek, I couldn't agree more, a 22 is not my favorite defense weapon but I'd rather have an old squirrel hunter backing me up than some punk with the latest whiz bang new-fangled AR any day...


----------

